# What a bloody mess broke horn - Graphic photos - UPDATE



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I get a phone call from Wallace at about 6:30 last night saying he needs me to come to the barn. I knew something was wrong right then, he just tells me that Sunny has broken her horn and he needs me to help catch her.

Well she broke it alright. Sunny is a January baby, and as she has the lighter color horns they are still kinda soft. We have learned that this type of horn does not harden up until later.

Anyways here is a few pictures of what she looke like after we sniped the horn the rest of the way off. Before we cut the horn off it was just barely hanging on and only needed one little snip. There was just a little meat in the horn, most of it is still attached to her head keeping the sinus cavatity closed.

The horn is completly gone, what you see sticking up is all meat.


----------



## hphorses (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

Ouch!! we have a steer do that once! looked about the same!!!

Poor Sunny!!!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

Aww Poor Sunny! This is one of the reasons I disbud. Though in the summer, I think maybe I should let them grow....


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

We had already decided before this that these were the last two that were not going to be dehorned, everything from now on will be done at 4 to 6 days old.

I am wondering since the meat is still all there if the horn will grow partialy back, if not we are going to have the other horn removed.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

Get some Blu kote from the feed store and spray it good to help keep flies off. It is antiseptic and will help it heal.

I'd take the other horn off too.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

Poor Sunny!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

Aww poor thing! Is she in much pain?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

Poor Baby.... 

I would try to clean ...as much blood off ...as I can ....but try to stay away... from the wound itself... so it doesn't bleed anymore.....by cleaning up alot of the blood ... flies will be less attracted to it..... Blue spray is OK to use...but... if it is still bleeding..... I would put a powder type antibiotic on it..... Veterinarians also have... a fly antibiotic spray ......that works great and is designed... to work right on the wound itself.... :wink: 
Has your goat had CD&T recently? If not... it would be a good idea to give it.....

Keep an eye on it and every once in a while... do the sniff test...to make sure it isn't getting infected...if it does...... antibiotics should be started .....along with trying to clean the wound..... I am not sure if ...you should start antibiotics now? As I don't dehorn and by the grace of God haven't had this issue arise.... Hope someone else... that knows that part.... comes along to give advice....

Hope your goat gets better... :hug: ray:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

I will be trying to clean up as much of the blood as I can this afternoon when I get home from work. She has had her shots and we gave her a tetnus shot and some banamine yesterday.

She was eating good when I feed her afterwards. I have some stuff to put on it from the vet, so after it gets cleaned up I will apply it. Later on we will be having the other horn removed.

I think the only reason that this happed is her horns are still really soft. We have noticed that anytime we have one with lighter color horns that they take up to a year to harden really good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

OUCH! That looks like it had to have hurt, poor Sunny! I'm sure it won't look so bad once your able to get all the blood off of her, and hopefully it will heal up problem free.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

We had a baby break her horn off. We had to take her to the vet and they cut it off. He had it covered with gauze, and vet wrap on her head and horn area. I wish I had a picture of it. We just left it until the stuff fell off on it's own. She healed up, that one horn is just about a 1/4" shorted then the other one.

I do believe her horn will continue to grow.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

Yipes, that looks like a scary horror movie! Poor goatie. I hope she heals up soon!

I agree with the others... blu kote works wonders... and if you have a hard time stopping the bleeding wonder dust (I think that's what it's called -- it's a blood stop powder combined with antiseptic) can be great too.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

So how is your girl doing?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

whoa! poor thing! I have a buck with big scurs that occasionally break off & bleed but nothing quite like that! 
Did it take a while for the bleeding to stop on it's own? I've heard that you can cauterize the horn with a disbudding iron to stop the bleeding. I imagine that could get pretty messy though.
Best wishes for your goats speedy recovery & no infections! Sounds like you are keeping on top of things.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What a bloody mess - broke horn - Warning Graphic photos*

Just a quick update on Sunny, she is doing great. We actually have not had to do a lot with her, actually all we did besides giving her tetnus shot and some banamine on the first day, putting some medication from the vet on the first and second day, we have not bothered her at all.

It is healing really nicely and we see no reason to keep bothering her when there seems to be no signs of infection at all. I will try to get some pictures this weekend.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

It has been just a little over a month since Sunny broke one of her horns off. We have not really done anything with it since the first day.

It is healing very nicely and we will be removing her other horns before long.

Here is a few pictures from yesterday


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Lookin' good! Poor girl, but very glad she's healing up well. Are you having her surgically dehorned now?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That looks wonderful. Great job. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...she healed up real good..... looking great... :thumb: :stars:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

We have not made up our minds yet on wether to have a vet do it or to just band it. Either way it has to go, besides being a danger to the other goats, she has gotten it hung up on other things twice now.


----------

